# Summer work ??



## dubinamerica (25 Jan 2013)

HI - my daughter is currently in third level and is hoping to find part time or full time employment during the summer months in Dublin (we don't live there but have family).. Are there any companies that may be hiring or any good websites, newspapers, agencies etc that would help with this?  We are struggling financially. She's actually available very early around end of April full time but could probably pick u something part -time before that. 
Any help would be great. Thanks so much


----------



## delgirl (25 Jan 2013)

Hi dubinamerica, it's hard for students to find part-time and summer jobs at the moment and most of them are being filled by word-of-mouth or through relatives.

We also have a 3rd level student in Dublin and he was lucky enough to get a part-time job over the Christmas period through a relative, where most of his fellow students, some of whom are still waiting for their grants, weren't able to find anything at all.

There are some part-time jobs on www.jobs.ie and www.irishjobs.ie.

There are also some websites which advertise summer jobs abroad like this one http://www.playawayabroad.com/ 

There are also some good links to jobs abroad on this site.

Here's a Dublin family looking for an [broken link removed] with them for the summer.

And some other ideas on indeed.

There are always jobs going with charities such as Concern who use students as street reps to sign people up for monthly donations.  They pay good money, if you have the personality for that kind of thing.


----------



## reddanmm (25 Jan 2013)

Hi Dublinamerica my daughter who is 18 signed up with an aupair agency and was inundated with offers from families in Spain and Italy. We picked a family together that she likes and talked back and fouth to them.  She is now speaking to them on skype and by the time she goes in June she should be very familiar with them.
the website was Aupairworld.com (no connection) its easy to navigate .
its free to use but if you want to converse with the family personally its 39.50 euros for 6 weeks.


----------



## dubinamerica (2 Feb 2013)

That's great, thanks for sending all this on. I'll sit down with my daughter and see what she thinks of the au pair idea and also keep an eye on the job sites to see what might come up. She's going to put a cv together again but to be honest not too sure where to send it initially. She may start with the local village near my mum's house and drop it into some pubs, restaurants etc and see if anything comes up . I'd love to have her back home for the summer but there is no work nearby so Dublin is her best chance. I'll take a look through the sites myself to see if there's anything up there at the minute. Thanks again : )


----------



## Vanessa (2 Feb 2013)

The information desk at Dundrum Town Centre always have a list of vacancies in all the shopping outlets in the centre. Why not contact them and they might e mail you the list and put you on an e mail list for susequent circulations.


----------



## dubinamerica (2 Feb 2013)

Grand thanks Vanessa, I'll mention that to her alright, would save a lot of legwork going from shop to shop. I'll tell her to check that out alright.


----------



## amtc (4 Feb 2013)

An Post are recruiting for 'term time'.


----------



## dubinamerica (8 Feb 2013)

Oh thanks, where did you see that being advertised ? Just looking online to see if I can find it . Thanks!


----------



## Law.Tuc (3 Apr 2013)

Try to find a summer job in australia. It's awesome! Nice Money, a lot of free time and an experience for your life.


----------

